# Hot Italian Beef/canning



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

This is a sandwich I make. I would like to cook stew meat, water and spices and then can. How long and at what pressure would I do this?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Here you go: Strips, Cubes or Chunks of Meat http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/strips_cubes_chunks.html

Go VERY light/easy on the dried spices as they can get intensive while stored on the shelf. You can always add more when you open the jar to use it.


----------

